# HELP!! Half of the nose is off!!!



## Mummel (Feb 1, 2007)

I dont know what happened but Angels nose is halfway (bitten?) off..

Its not attached fully anymore but not bleeding..it looks horrible..

Im totally freaking out here right now. The vet will be there in another hour.

Anyone know if that can be fixed and how bad it is?

I think the vet will be helpless..so I was hoping anyone dealt with nose injury before..

Emi


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 1, 2007)

Are you talking about a rabbit or a rat? Might be different...


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 1, 2007)

I&#39;m moving this to the infirmary so maybe someone there will see and answer.

Peg


----------



## Mummel (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh sry put it in the wrong thread. No its a bunny.

PICS:


















It does look worse in reality..hard to catch shes freaking out.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2007)

Silly bunnies. A bunny fight? She&#39;s probably more freaked out about losing the fight than her nose being bitten. 

Radar stuck his nose in some little girl&#39;s cage and he was bitten the same way. He promptly stuck his nose back in the same cage. 

You have to make sure it&#39;s clean and there&#39;s some triple antibioticsalve put on it so it doesn&#39;t get infected (Radar hates his being touched, btw), but other than &#39;cosmetic surgery&#39; which they may or may not want to do, probably will be just fine left as is.

I&#39;ll try and find a good Radar nose pic... 



sas


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness poor Angel! Does she seem to be in any pain? That looks sore. Has it got something green all over it?

Apart from keeping it clean and medicated as sas says, I&#39;m not sure much else could be done for her. BunBun had a large snip of flesh bitten off his nose once, it grew back eventually and now it looks normal.

Your vet may put a stitch in there to hold it in place while it heals but I am not sure how likely that will be. A stitch might cause more iritation than anything.

I hope Angel is ok, that looks pretty scary. Try not to panic!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2007)

Here&#39;s Radar...


----------



## Mummel (Feb 1, 2007)

She does seem like shes in pain yes..and runs around all exited.

There was stuff stuck under her nose and Im sure the Dr. needs to lift it up and remove more dirt before stitching it on..

I think it was a bunny fight..she fights a lot. Is like the only bunny that causes trouble..shes not even attacking the others..shes just getting on their nerves because she is never calm. Im not sure what to do anymore. I dont want to seperate them..

I have thought about spaying her and if that might make her calmer..the other bunnys are really not cruel bullys but Angel really is a freaky bunny..not completely sane even though she is so nice and cuddly with me.

I hope the Dr. hurrys up Im afraid her nose falls off..-_-

-Pipp

When did that happen to Radar..is it healed already? Angels nose looks huge and swollen..like a clown.


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2007)

Radar&#39;s been like that since before I got him, which is over a year ago. As far as I know, it was never treated beyond cleaning. (If that).

As it was described to me, it didn&#39;t seem to bother him at all when it happened, but he is still very sensitive to metouching his nose. Whether that&#39;s because it was sore, he&#39;s protecting it, or he&#39;s just remembering that it hurt when a hoomin&#39;first cleaned it, I dunno. 

I can&#39;t see it very well, but it&#39;s probably justthe flap of skin -- similar to when somebody gets their nose piercing acidentally ripped out. :shock: Looks awful, not ultimately very serious.


sas


PS: How old is she? I&#39;d definitely get her spayed.


----------



## Mummel (Feb 1, 2007)

Angel is about a year old now.spaying is not common here and few dr.s do it. I wonder whether I should only get Angel done or Jasmin (the bully) as well...they fight a lot.

I just got back from the vet and its worse than it looked about 3/4 inches is loose you can look all the way inside..it was really gross. The dr. cleaned it and said shes not sure it will grow attached to the rest again and they might have to remove that tip with surgery..

I have to clean it twice dailymaybe I can take a closer picture it looks really bad..

But she also doesnt seem very bothered by it..shes a total tomboy..she will look like a pirate when shes old. She got holes in ears already..and now she will be missing a piece of her nose..


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2007)

I tend to agree with your earlier posts about rabbits living together inwarrens which is common in Europe, whereas in North America, people tend to have single buns or go through longbonding processes. Butit&#39;s like Watership Down (if you read the book). 

Even in big warrens where most buns get along and they&#39;re closer to the natural way things work, two bunnies can and will kill each other. It happened to somebody not long ago I think onthe PetBunny list, and I still remember little Roger dying here after a fight with her sister. 

Sometimes you can leave them to work it out, and sometimes you&#39;re taking a chance on serious injury, stress and illnesses due to stress, and even death. 

If these two are alwaysfighting,of<WBR>if you have a major aggressor, to be entirely sure they&#39;ll be safe, you&#39;re going to have to try spaying (the most aggressive one?) or they&#39;re going to have to be separated. 

sas


----------



## Mummel (Feb 1, 2007)

Hm..this is tough. 

I think Angel would be happier living with her friends but sometimes I think she might be better off alone and just with me as a partner because of her weird character.

The more time I spend with her the better her anxiety gets..

She really has many wounds and also lost weight and her fur is messy due to the stress..I will see how she lives alone and when I get her back to the group I will watch them long time to see who is the worst problem..

I mostly see Jasmin fighting with her..I looove Jasmin shes a great bunny and not agressive with the others..But Im also really attached to Angel who needs some more Love and care...I just hopeI dont end up giving buns away because of that problem..

My sisters bunny blacky is lonely because his bunny girl just died..but to let them be together I would have to give Angel away..

If I would split the bunnys in 2 groups..Lets say- Angel with Emily and Mia (her best friends) Mia would be missing Salem (her man) and Moses and Emily would be missing her mother and Moses..they really all bonded somehow. Its difficult.

Aaahh..long talk.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Ouchies. Please keep us updated


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2007)

Ouch! I hope it heals okay.

I agree with Pipp- you&#39;ll need to separate her from the others and possibly spay her. If you can make two groups, where she&#39;s living only with rabbits that she gets along well with, that would be great. This is a pretty bad bite and they can still do more damage than that. My girl Fey had her belly ripped open by Mocha during a bonding session. Thankfully she&#39;s okay now. And I still remember Roger. :saddened


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 1, 2007)

Ripped open... :shock:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2007)

Yup. Thankfully it was only through the skin, not past the membrane that covers the muscles. But it was four inches long, and she&#39;s a 3.5 lb rabbit!:shock: That was a very, very long night at the emergency hospital.


----------



## Mummel (Feb 2, 2007)

Those Bunny fights sound bad!:shock:

I just heard them fighting again this morning..their room is next to my sleeping room and there was really a big fight going on..never catch them in the act though.

I think Moses, Slame and Jasmin are the ones that start..I think they fight for the highest rank.

AngelsNose is better, less swollen:


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 4, 2007)

How's Angel today? Poor pretty girl, she does have a fat puffy nose in those pictures.

Any more fighting or have things settled down a bit?

Michelle:brownbunny


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Was wondering how Angel is doing. I myself am going through the same thing. Poor Ringo wanted to keep Angel company.


----------

